# toro stage1 2450 or ariens 624 stage 2



## plower13 (Dec 12, 2007)

im from central new jersey so the snowfall amounts are differnt from yr to yr. 2 years ago i had the toro snowcommander and did not like it at all seems as when it filled up with snow the handle would rise it was very hard to use in some cases so i sold it.my brother had the 2450 and from what i remember it was a good little unit much better then the snowcommander,then my father went out and bought an ariens 10hp it was a beast but to much for him so that was sold.now the snows about to come and i need to get something for the fam to use. we got a decent sized driveway it was widened and its about 40 feet long.im stuck between the lightweight toro 2450 that i can get for about $450 with a discount or the ariens 624 2stage 6hp which will be about $700 any help on which one i should get will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## plower13 (Dec 12, 2007)

*snow blower*

any1?? i wanna buy one of these tomorrow i was reading up on here and alot of people said the toro 2450 was a good machine but nothing really about the ariens 6hp stage2.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

well i havent gotten my ariens st624 yet but it on its way. from what i have read and from word of mouth is that the 624 is well it worth. hope my friend is right


----------



## plower13 (Dec 12, 2007)

went to HD i had the guy bring me out a toro 2450 while he was doing that i took a look at the ariens 624 stage 2 looks like a very well built machine,after takin a good look i decided to get the ariens i got it for $675.which was cheap compared to the other stores nearby.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

lucky you the 624 here goes for $740 at either of the 2 HD i went to bad thing was there were out of them so i got mine through HD website paying an extra 100 for shipping hope its worth it


----------



## plower13 (Dec 12, 2007)

StoneDevil;454760 said:


> lucky you the 624 here goes for $740 at either of the 2 HD i went to bad thing was there were out of them so i got mine through HD website paying an extra 100 for shipping hope its worth it


here it was $749 but if u open a HD card you get 10% off so it worked out good.looks like a quality machine,i cant wait to use it!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

oh correction That 749 is the price here also
"I just waiting for mine to arrive"


----------



## plower13 (Dec 12, 2007)

StoneDevil;455014 said:


> oh correction That 749 is the price here also
> "I just waiting for mine to arrive"


keep me posted on how u like it when u get it


----------



## plower13 (Dec 12, 2007)

StoneDevil;454433 said:


> well i havent gotten my ariens st624 yet but it on its way. from what i have read and from word of mouth is that the 624 is well it worth. hope my friend is right


u get ur snowblower yet?if so how do u like it?


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Well i will never buy anything through HD online ever again, u just cant take it to the nearest store to replace... Ok i got it today and when i got home from work i find the box damaged ,. i opened it and it was damaged, some might say i could just pound it out but thats not the point i paid for a new not damaged snow thrower. so i called them and they will pick it up and send it back thing is i wont get the credit till they get it back at the warehouse, dude i was so pissed. so needless to say my credit limit on my HD card prevents me from going to the local HD to see if they got the 624 in yet so i might have to wait weeks or get the 5.5 YM they have or a single stage Toro


----------



## plower13 (Dec 12, 2007)

damn that sucks!!i might be taking mine back as well they gave me 30 days everyone says to go with the toro single stage


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

well i called the HD online customer help and i may try to bend it back out myself i some options i need to look at


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

*Need Advice*

Bump to post #10 fix it myself or send it back


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

The toros are great machines, way easier to use then any 2 stage.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Ya I'm most definitely having it sent back . i looked at it closer and theres a stress crack in it so i will be getting the toro on Friday


----------



## plower13 (Dec 12, 2007)

StoneDevil;462955 said:


> Ya I'm most definitely having it sent back . i looked at it closer and theres a stress crack in it so i will be getting the toro on Friday


i just returned my ariens to HD because everyone i talk to says go toro stage1 so today i purchased the new powerclear 221QR looks like a nice little unit! lightweight, powerfull and the new chute design is awesome in my opinion.u can just throw it in ur truck with ease if u gotta take it anywhere. also buy at a toro dealer no more buyin at Hd for me if anything breaks i dont wanna be stuck without a blower for weeks when i need it


----------



## Sbservices (Dec 21, 2007)

I will never own anything but hydrostatic driven ever again. We have 18 Blowers, and actually get more use out of the small sweeper models than anything else here in Delaware.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

I will chalk this one in the file marked leason learned


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok i called HD and they will be getting my ariens back and i went out today and bought a toro 2450


----------



## nickPSD (Oct 31, 2003)

Im glad you sent that thing back, there is no way I would have accepted it like that. Im sure you will be plenty happy with your 2450, there great machines:bluebounc


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

StoneDevil;464286 said:


> Ok i called HD and they will be getting my ariens back and i went out today and bought a toro 2450


You will be very happy with that 2450. You can move the shoot side to side in 1 second and it is quite easy to pick up. I have a 2450 and an old 2400 that we still use.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Toro 2450, great machine and will eat through just about anything!!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

good how deep can you cut through


----------

